# Maple and Cherry for mallet



## photocodo (Mar 11, 2013)

I have some maple and cherry scraps and I need to make a mallet. With the scraps I have there is enough maple to make the head and a few strips of cherry that would work well for the handle. Ive never made one before and am wondering what people think about using these two woods for this project.

Cody


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

How bout a pic so we know if you've got enough?


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Maple and cherry can look good together.

You should post some picture along the way. I'm sure that a lot of us here would love to see how a mallet is made.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Maple for the head...hard
Cherry for the handle..soft


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

maple and cherry would be excellent


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

+1 for maple in the head and the handle with the cherry.

If you want to see other mallet designs, we happen to have concluded two mallet swap threads in the Woodturning forum. A number of these used multiple wood species.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/mallet-swap-pics-46569/

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/mallet-swap-part-deux-pictures-47414/


----------



## photocodo (Mar 11, 2013)

Since I have never made a mallet before I am planning to use the plans from a video I found on youtube.




 
I am at work right now but will post some pictures of the wood that I have when I get home. I definitely have enough of the cherry and I have a couple maple cutoffs from a table Im building that I think will be enough. Pictures and updates to follow.

Cody


----------



## photocodo (Mar 11, 2013)

OK, so I came home tonight from work and decided that I couldnt wait to start on the mallet so I started working on the handle. First I cut a piece of the cherry to 12.5in in length and then ripped three 2in strips out of that piece. I then cleaned and sanded the faces and glued them together. I am left with a piece that it 12.5x2x2.5. Tomorrow I hope to clean that piece up and try to figure out how I want to cut the maple to make the head. I have posted a few pictures of my progress.

Cody
Starting piece of cherry








ripped into three 2in strips








Glued up (Im sure my glue technique needs some work, criticism accepted)









The pieces of maple that I have for the head


----------

